# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة تدريبيه في الخدمات والمنتجات المصرفية تعقد في لندن ماليزيا الاردن شرم الشيخ دبي

## دورة تدريبية

* 
*

*
*
يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*الخدمات والمنتجات المصرفية*
* باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات :**


**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون*
*
*
*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*ن الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255


*وفيما يلي بقية الدورات المصرفية والبنكية  :*
*·         دورة الحوالات الصادرة والواردة (في البنوك)**·         دورة السياسات الإئتمانية لدى المصارف**·         دورة إدارة المصارف**·         دورة الشامل في العمليات البنكية والمصرفية**·         دورة الصكوك الاسلاميه**·         دورة الحالات العمليه في غسيل الاموال**·         دورة فقه التعاملات الاسلامية في البنوك الاسلاميه**·         دورة إعداد السياسات والإجراءات ونماذج وطلبات العمل ودراسة العقود (في البنوك)**·         دورة القروض الشخصية لعملاء التجزئة (في البنوك)**·         دورة التجارة الإلكترونية في المصارف**·         دورة الخدمات والمنتجات المصرفية**·         دورة الأساليب الإحتيالية في إختراق شبكات البنوك وكيفية الوقاية منها**·         دورة ادارة الفروع المصرفيه**·         دورة تحليل مخاطر الائتمان والاتجاهات الحديثة للاعتمادات المستندية والضمانات البنكية**·         دورة الحوالات المصرفيه و الحسابات الجارية**·         دورة دور البنوك الاسلامية في تنمية المشاريع الصغيرة والمتوسطة**·         دورة عمليات السوق المفتوحة والدين العام**·         دورة التسويق المصرفي (في البنوك)*


*
*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

